# Anyone Ever Tried Budtrader.com?



## Sakhal chea (Aug 31, 2010)

Thiers this site called www.budtrader.com and thiers actually poeple selling weed/plants/trim and even hash!! Sounds too good to be true like a d.e.a police set up. but on terms of use in the website it says you can if ur legal and live in a legal state.


----------



## BadAndy (Aug 31, 2010)

alot of the adds seem really old. not much traffic on the site. kinda a lot of trouble to go through to try to entrap someone.


----------



## BadAndy (Aug 31, 2010)

ah, I was just looking in the colorado part of it..maybe its legit idk.


----------



## NoobGrower416 (Sep 1, 2010)

its a fucking STING operation, just like cops pretending to be little girls in chatrooms and fucking up pedophiles lol


----------



## endofwed (Sep 1, 2010)

They have a forum running and it seems like legit people...

If you find someone you want to buy off from, try searching them in the forum first to see if they are trustworthy


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 1, 2010)

i started useing it back in march and it was awsome, now its gone to $hit. More than half of the people are rippers the other half post pics they got off of google...


----------



## mrgreennwhite (Sep 4, 2010)

Budtrader is risky. There are things you can do that can minimize the risk. Contact the person. Verify there doctors recommendation. Smoke with them and scope them out. Personally I would maybe follow them - see where they work or live. Do business in a persons house if you can. Don't get robbed or arrested.

SWIM has used budtrader many times. Best result amazing purp for 25. Good Luck getting that of the trader now rofl.


----------



## hinesc6 (Sep 19, 2010)

what the hell is SWIM ? I always hear that name


----------



## a dog named chico (Sep 19, 2010)

hinesc6 said:


> what the hell is SWIM ? I always hear that name


Yeah not to be a noob about it, but what does SWIM mean? 

I have personally used budtrader, it works but like stated above make sure you know who your working with before any money or green trades hands


----------



## guy incognito (Sep 22, 2010)

Someone Who Isn't Me = SWIM


----------



## om3gawave (Nov 2, 2010)

Or... *S*ome *W*hite *I*gnorant *M*ale


----------



## Randm (Dec 19, 2010)

budtrader, weedtrader, and several other sites are a way for Medical Marijuana patients to connect with others who have 'excess' legal pot.

Thats the idea anyway.

And yes, the police have conducted stings using these sites.

Also rippers like to patrol the waters on these sites as well.

Which is a shame, as I think it provides a valuble service to those who are ligitimate.

If you do use this site a little advice.

1) Have your documents in order at the time of the transaction.
2) Check the documents of those you do business with, ALWAYS. ( There are forged documents to look out for as well )
3) Only carry with you that which you are legally entitled to carry ( 1/4 lb. , 1/2 lb, whatever )
4) meet in a highly visible public place. ( I find McDonalds parking lots and well lit supermarket parking lots to be the safest). Avoid out of the way
dark, or questionable locations.
5) It is a good practice to arrive early and cruise the location that you plan to meet. If anything at all looks out of place, leave. If you are met with a 
car full of people, leave. ( I always stipulate that we will both be alone, safety first. )
6) Remember, even if you are legal under your state laws and statutes, the FEDS can and will go after you. 

I do not want to cast a negative impression about budtrader and the other sites. I have and continue to monitor these sites almost daily.
Just browsing the ads can give you a good idea of what the going rates are, whats available and whats not. Most dispensaries advertise on these sites
as well, letting you know who has what on sale. Or who has the clones you where looking for. Dispensaries are safe to use, its just the 'outlaw' element you
have to be on guard for if you do decide to use the services.

My rant and opinion, take it or leave it.


----------



## EdwDemianard Demian (Apr 30, 2011)

I advertised some clones and I got a response. First I went to the persons house without any product or money. Just my personal medication and my prescription. The fellow sufferer showed me his prescription and then we compared medication. Toghether. Then; I went and got my clones and went back. We wound up trading two for two and then there was a donation. Went home and a month later, still nothing. I think that this site is hit or miss. "When you're a guppy, jiu gotta wath out for the sharks."


----------



## lostmarbles (Mar 8, 2013)

budtrader, mmj-trading-post.com, budbay... Each of it own of what they want to provide. Seems pretty much the same except that mmj-trading-post.com has only one user name per IP address on that site to help stop some rips.


----------



## d3dm4n (May 23, 2013)

i have bought shatter once from budtradder and then got the best wax ive ever had off the site... no problems ... just felt super shady


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Jun 3, 2014)

I traded seeds with a grower in Sacramento. Its legit. There might be some undercover pigs, and thieves. Trust your instincts... they are always right.

Good Luck


----------



## bcguy01 (Sep 11, 2014)

Lots of scammers


----------



## IHaveSixCats (Sep 12, 2014)

Sex with ignorant men. Bahahahaha Sorry it's late and i've had a few.


----------



## bcguy01 (Sep 12, 2014)

I know a few bad rip off stories about people trying to scam people on here and cops acting like growers to bust cash buyers


----------



## Germinator-X (Feb 3, 2020)

Scam losers fuck that site avoid it.


----------



## YieldManipulatorX (Feb 29, 2020)

How can I say this....hmmmm....well..something really special and cool would be hard to find....something like that would not be found in a google search nor bear a ".com" name.


----------



## MrX2017 (Mar 6, 2020)

Used it many times back in 11’ won’t dare mess with it now. No sure way to complete transactions and ensure your not getting ripped unless physically meeting them


----------



## ArtG (Apr 30, 2020)

Sakhal chea said:


> Thiers this site called www.budtrader.com and thiers actually poeple selling weed/plants/trim and even hash!! Sounds too good to be true like a d.e.a police set up. but on terms of use in the website it says you can if ur legal and live in a legal state.


Bud traders scam be careful 9204827963


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Aug 11, 2020)

I fucking love it every time I hear about a scammer trying to RIP someone on craigslist or kn of these sites and they end up just getting shot and going to jail


----------



## PhilipC (Aug 19, 2020)

Is there any legit places to order or connects? I’m in TX and my options are pretty limited.


----------



## stevo89 (Sep 11, 2020)

Hell I'd love to sell weed online,only friggin problem is i smoke more than i can grow lol. But seriously,be cautious! I'd hook you up with the last of my blue dream but its mainly shake now.


----------

